# 2010 Indiana on the Fly - Fly Fishing Show



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

It's that time of year again, Patti Beasley and the rest of the Reel Women-Reel Men of Indianapolis have put together another great show to entertain and educate you on the great fly fishing opportunities in Indiana and throughout the rest of the World. It's looking like another outstanding lineup of industry professionals will be on hand to teach you new techniques and inform you on their home fisheries. This year will also offer seminars on wing shooting and dog training for all of the hunters out there.

Detailed information can be found here: http://www.freewebs.com/reelwomen/


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

The show is this weekend, don't miss out!


----------

